# Australia Immigration processing time



## chittibabu (Jun 18, 2011)

currently working in India as software engineer since 6.5 years. Now i'm intrested to go to Australia to work there. If I will start my immigration/pr process, how much time it will take. At max in how many months i will get my visa.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

There is plenty of information of this forum, so start by looking at past threads. You did not specify which visa you're interested in. Added to that, no one can tell you how long it will take, as every case is different. If you have more specifid questions go ahead and ask, but otherwise, please look through past posts first.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

my 2 cents, read immi site, check sticky threads in the forum, gulp down all the info and then come back for more .

wish you luck 
PS it might take anything between 6 months to 3 years from start to end.


----------

